# Lightroom Book Recommendation?



## jbylake (Jan 19, 2016)

Since I've switched to digital from film, with a few years off, I'm trying to learn many things at once.  I've been using an old version of Photoshop Elements for several years, mostly to touch up neg's that I digitized, and touching up point'n'shoot photos.  It was easy enough to use (for minor improvements, not heavy editing) and pretty intuitive.

Now, Lightroom came bundled with my new D610, and POW!.. I don't find it intuitive in the least.  So, reluctantly, I guess that means another book purchase.

Can anyone recommend a good book on the subject?  Ideally, it would be one of those "jump start" books that takes you through the basics, and then you can advance as you go, but if that's not available, something you've read to use or teach with and think might meet my needs.  Our local B&N had one book, about 3.5 in's thick, and thumbing through it, it looks more like something an expert would have as a reference volume, more than a "how to" book.  I'm sure there's lots of titles out there, but maybe someone can help me avoid the bad ones from the good ones.

Thanks much in advance,

J.


----------



## TrolleySwag (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't know about  any books. But I watched Anthony Morganti on YouTube. A lot of YouTube.


----------



## weepete (Jan 20, 2016)

I read a book called the Digital Negative by Jeff Shewe. I found it pretty easy to understand though technical enough if you want a bit more background. explaied the whole thing better to me than any other book I've read on the subject


----------



## jbylake (Jan 20, 2016)

Alright.  Have a book ordered.  Seems to be suited for the complete beginner to more advanced topics.
Thank you both for your valuable time,

J.


----------



## tiaphoto (Jan 20, 2016)

The Adobe Classroom in A Book series are often pretty good books to start from. Check out
*Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC (2015 release) / Lightroom 6 Classroom in a Book  *


The price is a little higher for the Classroom In a Book series, but you can dodge that some by rental, ebook purchase or used. You may also want to check out Safari Books Online. It's like the Netflix for books. They have $39/month basic membership, but I think its a great price for all of the books you will have access to from digital imaging to marketing to coding. Last time I checked, I think they had Lightroom 6 Classroom in a Book or maybe an older edition on there. However, they have so many more awesome photography and photo editing full books on there. I highly recommend checking them out.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2016)

I have always found Adobe's _Classroom in a Book_ series as being directed to graphic artists rather than to photographers.

For a guide to Lightroom that covers virtually every tool, feature, and option get:
The Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC / Lightroom 6 Book: The Complete Guide for Photographers

I also highly recommend Jeff Schewe's books:
The Digital Negative: Raw Image Processing in Lightroom, Camera Raw, and Photoshop (2nd Edition)
The Digital Print: Preparing Images in Lightroom and Photoshop for Printing

I also highly recommend: Real World Image Sharpening with Adobe Photoshop, Camera Raw, and Lightroom (2nd Edition)

Martin Evening, Bruce Fraser, and Jeff Schewe have been my 'go to' guys for Photoshop and Lightroom books for a while now.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 20, 2016)

Scott Kelby's books on LR and PS are really good too.


----------



## jbylake (Jan 21, 2016)

Ended up getting a book by Martin Evening.  Thanks for all your input.

J.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 21, 2016)

It is a good idea with LR to spend time at the start learning about the file management, catalogs, etc.


----------



## tiaphoto (Jan 21, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> It is a good idea with LR to spend time at the start learning about the file management, catalogs, etc.



I totally agree, I remember when I first jumped head first into Lightroom without gaining an understanding of their file management & catalog system. It was a totally disorganized disaster. 

Tough lesson learned there.


----------



## jbylake (Jan 21, 2016)

tiaphoto said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a good idea with LR to spend time at the start learning about the file management, catalogs, etc.
> ...


Yep!  I thought I'd poke around in it after I installed it on my laptop.  I don't know what the heck happened, but I opened an old folder that had a couple of hundred photos, mostly Harley's from bike shows, etc.  Then I couldn't get the things out.  I tried selecting all then deleting them, tried deleting them one at a time, and almost just uninstalled LR altogether to start over.  Then, accidently, I managed to somehow get rid of them. 
Yes, I need a book, and a lesson on file management in LR...

J.


----------



## tiaphoto (Jan 21, 2016)

jbylake said:


> tiaphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Dave442 said:
> ...



Omg thats sounds so frustrating. So you got rid of the files permanently by mistake? Or just in that catalog?


----------



## jbylake (Jan 21, 2016)

Ha..ha.. I believe I have everything in the original folder that I opened.  I haven't assessed the damage yet,  but I think I'm o.k.

J.


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2016)

The DAM Book: Digital Asset Management for Photographers


----------

